# Buzz/Hum in Panasonic TC-65VT30 Plasma HDTV



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My wife, with ears like superwoman, notices a buzzing noise from our Panasonic TC-65VT30 Plasma HDTV. It comes and goes as far as loudness. I can not hear it from 12-15ft away like she can, but if I put my ear up near the left top or right top of the set, I can clearly hear a buzzing noise with a low hum included. It is not anything she has noticed until recently. It is more of a nuisance than anything else, although I would like to get it fixed if fixable.

Does this mean I can buy a new HDTV? :bigsmile:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Does this mean I can buy a new HDTV? :bigsmile:


You have my permission.

My LG Plasma hums/buzzes as well (audible within a few feet in a quiet room). I have always assumed it had something to do with the backlighting as it does get a little louder during bright (mostly white) scenes. I also notice a flicker during bright scenes, but that may be another issue. Unfortunately I don't know much about TVs :dontknow:

edit: does your hum get louder or softer under different conditions? Does it sound like a transformer hum?


----------

